# time to upgrade my CCTV cameras



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi all,

One of my trusty Swann Cameras has decided to stop recording. I’m seeing this as a good excuse to upgrade. Will any PNC cabled camera connect & work with my Swann DVR? If so, what do you recommend. One camera that covers the cars covers a dark area so good night vision & range for that one would be great.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I’d use this as a chance to get rid of Swann altogether. I’ve got them, they haven’t worked in months. 

Asked Swann and they said they don’t know what’s wrong with them, 

I’d get a hikvision set up.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Another vote for hikvision (I’m sure they are owned by the Chinese government)


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Agree on Hikvision. Really good quality for the price. I think you will be limited in video resolution with a cabled setup rather than IP based.

I have some 4k Hikvision cams recording to a Synology NAS.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Another one for HIK,,ive got swann at home which is ok for now but I have HIK 5mp at my business & I can't fault it.

Andy


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I work for a security company. We only fit Hik.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Tyrefitter said:


> Another one for HIK,,ive got swann at home which is ok for now but I have HIK 5mp at my business & I can't fault it.
> 
> Andy


Hik make the Swann cams that I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

LeeH said:


> Hik make the Swann cams that I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The cameras I have at home are totally different to the ones at my business.Im not saying they don't make them but I have the 5mp dome cameras at work.

Andy


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

So after doing a bit of searching I'm looking at a kit from here https://www.cctvkits.co.uk/brands/hikvision/hikvision-ip-range.html

I'm going for 2 standard bullet cameras & one of the zoom bullets to cover the cars. Going to call them this week to check it'll do everything I want it to.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

When I looked into my cctv system, bullet camera’s suffer from spider webs and domes suffer from reflections, I went for turrets and had no probs. If you want some screen shots pm me


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

The issue I have is the cameras are mounted on the wall. I see a lot of cameras are for facia fitting etc but then they’d be far too high to pick any detail up. Spider webs are a bit of an issue, mother some spider x & rag doesn’t clear usually.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hik vision do a wall mount for the domes and turrets and looks smart, but not cheap. On the front of my house I have one in the eaves and one three quarters(wall mounted) up the wall


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

get some big lights and an alarm - thats what the cons dont like.

they dont fear cctv, no face - no case so they cover up.

and what use is cctv, they cant find that poor girl in my home city and they place is crawling with cctv.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cctv is for more peace of mind, as above to deter people you need light and a means of making it more difficult to rob something 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Tyrefitter said:


> The cameras I have at home are totally different to the ones at my business.Im not saying they don't make them but I have the 5mp dome cameras at work.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy, the Swann kit my friend bought was the same as one of my Hik cams. A 2032 with a Swann interface.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a QVIS wholesale account, if you are needing cameras or DVR's.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I have HIK around the house, we live in a cul de sac in a very quiet area but I've worked in security for 25 years so fitted them sort of 'just because'.

I've had these a while and they are 5mp domes mounted under the soffits low level @ the front of the house. The picture quality is excellent and the HIK kit does take some beating vfm wise.

I have mine set up with trigger points set to a schedule so I get notifications when we are out (alarm set) or late evening and providing they are set up right we have very few false alarms. 

As with most nowadays I can view from anywhere which is just a little piece of mind whilst we are away.

As above CCTV offers little if any deterrent but I like the early warning it provides if someone crosses the line so to speak.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree about CCTV being primarily a deterrent. I have a fairly robust security system, and, to be honest like being a tart & having CCTV, even if it’s just anoth tech gimmick.!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

We recently attracted the wrong attention for our Golf R, and despite having CCTV (Hikvision) it didn't deter them at all

After 40 minutes of attacking locks etc (ours are all upgraded) they eventually fished the house keys through the letterbox, got in (house alarm went off) grabbed my wife's bag and ran, but not before they re-locked the front door snapping the barrel and stopping us from getting out

You live and learn for sure, and we've made changes as you can imagine - the point being that cctv shouldn't be your only form of deterrent, but a part of it

They didn't get the car keys as we never keep all the keys together




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

It should be out of sight no point having it else they just hood up else, mine are black Cameras Hidden with black guttering.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

ffrs1444 said:


> It should be out of sight no point having it else they just hood up else, mine are black Cameras Hidden with black guttering.


Good idea in theory - except our guttering and facia boards are brown..

Besides, HikVisions are infrared, so glow red at night so it doesnt matter what colour they are they are very visible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Blackroc said:


> Good idea in theory - except our guttering and facia boards are brown..
> 
> Besides, HikVisions are infrared, so glow red at night so it doesnt matter what colour they are they are very visible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spray them not a hard job no point having them if they stick out.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Screwdriver-wielding gang boot open door of a family home in Middlesex
https://mol.im/a/6719933

From the mail today.

Invest in light and sound.

Old bill don't give a rats unless it's on a plate for them or you're doin 3 miles over the limit and there's £100 in it for them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've both cctv "swann" as well as led solar lights just out of reach, so far those and the alarm seems to have kept the buggers away from the house and garage. the solar lights are brilliant and don't cost much at all.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've just ordered my kit from cctv-kits.co.uk I went for a kit from their trade only selection.

Time will tell how good it is, I went for darkbeater cameras as well. Should be here tomorrow & hopefully up by the end of the day as it's just replacing my Swann kit.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I've this week had some CCTV cameras installed. I went with the Hikvision on the strength of the review on here. 

Boy am I glad I did. They've been installed 4 days and this evening they picked up next door having his children and grandchildren visiting. 

No issues with that. What I do take issue with is the grandchildren (aged 10-12) playing football and kicking it against the RS. Then as if that wasn't quite good enough for them, they decided it'd be a great idea to take their bikes for a ride. 

Again, no gripe with that. But what I will not tolerate is them riding and squeezing them between theirs and my car. The mother shepherded them by, but in doing so leaned all over the RS and slid down the side as the kids went past. There is ample room for them to simply go the other side of their car rather than trying to squeeze through. 

I work damned hard for what I get in life and to say I was raging is an under statement. Their father is a fellow police officer so in my humble opinion should know better. 

I'm going to pop round when I wake up and will have hopefully calmed down a tad before knocking on.


----------



## mr2nut123 (Feb 10, 2019)

Foscams are brilliant. Always been super reliable and good quality.


----------

